# /var/log/messages

## esculapio

Tengo algun serio problema con mi maquina que se congela y no responde. Ya revisé las memorias con memtest,  nada raro con los discos con smartools. La sorpresa me la lleve con /var/log/messages ya que no podia abrir el archivo, ¡y es que pesaba mas de 30G! Algo hay que no anda bien y ahora estoy mirando un archivo nuevo de messages  a ver si pesco algo mientras trabajo. Escucho alguna sugerencia y fijense si no les salió este "quiste" que tamaño tiene el suyo para tener alguna referencia de cuanto tiene que pesar o medir (como se diga).

----------

## i92guboj

 *esculapio wrote:*   

> Tengo algun serio problema con mi maquina que se congela y no responde. Ya revisé las memorias con memtest,  nada raro con los discos con smartools. La sorpresa me la lleve con /var/log/messages ya que no podia abrir el archivo, ¡y es que pesaba mas de 30G! Algo hay que no anda bien y ahora estoy mirando un archivo nuevo de messages  a ver si pesco algo mientras trabajo. Escucho alguna sugerencia y fijense si no les salió este "quiste" que tamaño tiene el suyo para tener alguna referencia de cuanto tiene que pesar o medir (como se diga).

 

Eso depende de como hayas configurado tus servicios y especialmente tu system logger (sysklogd, syslog-ng, metalog or whatever you are using). También depende de si usas algo como logrotate.

En cualquier caso 30 GB es demasiado. Como mucho debería ocupar desde unos kilobytes hasta algunos megas. Mira dentro del fichero a ver si puedes encontrar la causa del problema. Debería ser posible identificar al programa que causa la mayor parte de la salida en dicho fichero.

----------

## chaim

He visto el hilo y me ha dado por mirar cuanto ocupa mi /var/log/messages -> 384MB! También me parece una pasada!

----------

## Coghan

 *chaim wrote:*   

> He visto el hilo y me ha dado por mirar cuanto ocupa mi /var/log/messages -> 384MB! También me parece una pasada!

 

No me suele pesar más de 200K a los sumo, usando logrotate http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=3

----------

## chaim

A mi es que me pone todo desde el 17 de Julio que instalé gentoo! Ya van casi 2 meses!

EDITO: Me acabo de fijar en el contenido y la mayor parte por no decir casi todos son del tipo:

```

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 32768/32768

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc996 R 0 Stat 0x0

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage:  2a 00 03 f9 68 63 00 00 40 00

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc997 L 32768 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 32768 bytes, 3 entries

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 32768/32768

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Aug 28 20:48:36 localhost usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...
```

Puede ser por eso por lo que no me monta los dispositivos usb de datos?

----------

## i92guboj

Sugiero instalar y configurar logrotate  :Wink: 

----------

## chaim

¿También se puede utilizar logrotate con syslog-ng? Porque yo fue el que elejí en la instalación y según la Guía que dejó por aquí Coghan lo usan con el syslog.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿También se puede utilizar logrotate con syslog-ng? Porque yo fue el que elejí en la instalación y según la Guía que dejó por aquí Coghan lo usan con el syslog.
> 
> 

 

Se puede usar con lo que quieras, eres tu el que le indica que ficheros rotar.

Por ejemplo, en mi caso, "/etc/logrotate.d/syslog-ng" (tamaño de "/var/log/messages" 66K):

```

/var/log/auth.log

/var/log/cron.log

/var/log/daemon.log

/var/log/lpr.log

/var/log/mail.log

/var/log/news/news.crit

/var/log/news/news.err

/var/log/news/news.notice

/var/log/user.log {

    sharedscripts

    postrotate

        /etc/init.d/syslog-ng reload > /dev/null 2>&1 || true

    endscript

}

/var/log/kern.log {

    sharedscripts

    postrotate

        /etc/init.d/syslog-ng reload > /dev/null 2>&1 || true

    endscript

}

/var/log/debug

/var/log/messages

/var/log/syslog {

    sharedscripts

    postrotate

        /etc/init.d/syslog-ng reload > /dev/null 2>&1 || true

    endscript

}

```

Salu2.

PD: las de "news" no se para que son ya que a pesar de estar configurado en syslog-ng nunca han llegado a tener datos.

----------

## Coghan

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> PD: las de "news" no se para que son ya que a pesar de estar configurado en syslog-ng nunca han llegado a tener datos.

 

Se utilizan para logs de servidores de noticias como por ejemplo net-nntp/inn

----------

## chaim

 *Quote:*   

> Se puede usar con lo que quieras, eres tu el que le indica que ficheros rotar. 

 

¿A qué se refiere exactamente con rotar? Supongo que será que abrevia el log con los mensajes importantes y no redundantes pero la palabra rotar no la hago a ese significado.

Probaré a emergerlo y lo intentaré configurar

----------

## Coghan

un ejemplo vale más que mil palabras:

```
ls -hls /var/log/messages*

188K -rw------- 1 root root 181K sep 13 15:20 /var/log/messages

100K -rw------- 1 root root  94K sep 11 19:20 /var/log/messages.1.gz

 96K -rw------- 1 root root  89K sep  4 11:30 /var/log/messages.2.gz

120K -rw------- 1 root root 113K ago 28 13:50 /var/log/messages.3.gz

140K -rw------- 1 root root 135K ago 21 12:40 /var/log/messages.4.gz

```

----------

## chaim

He estado pensando...  :Shocked: 

¿Es necesario instalar logrotate en un portátil? Lo iba a instalar y cuando vi en el man logrotate:

 *Quote:*   

>  logrotate  is  designed to ease administration of systems that generate
> 
>        large numbers of log files.  It allows automatic rotation, compression,
> 
>        removal, and mailing of log files

 

me dije a mi mismo: realmente en el portátil que es donde tengo gentoo actualmente no DEBERÍA generar archivos de registro tan grandes (actualmente el /var/log/messages pesa 397MB pero es por un problema que me arroja todo el rato que estoy en vías de arreglarlo) no se trata de un servidor en el cual se pueda ver comprometida la seguridad a través de internet, es cierto que está igualmente expuesto cuando se conecta pero en general no sé si es realmente útil que se instale (aunque se ejecute cada bastante tiempo en el cron)

Por extensión a esto se podría decir lo mismo de syslog-ng, veo claro que tenga que estar instalado, es realmente útil, pero la configuración (que en mi caso no la he hecho) debería ser de lo más mínimo a la hora de tenerlo en un portátil.

En fin, esto es sólo una reflexión que me estaba haciendo ahora a mi mismo y la he dejado aquí plasmado....A ver que os parece a vosotros cuán equivocado estoy.

Un saludo

----------

## Coghan

 *chaim wrote:*   

> He estado pensando... 
> 
> ¿Es necesario instalar logrotate en un portátil? Lo iba a instalar y cuando vi en el man logrotate:

 

Si te haces pregunta lo correcto sería, ¿necesito syslog en un portátil?.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*    logrotate  is  designed to ease administration of systems that generate
> 
>        large numbers of log files.  It allows automatic rotation, compression,
> 
>        removal, and mailing of log files 
> ...

 

Pues si esos casi 400MB los puedes reducir a 1MB mejor que mejor, si eso lo multiplicas por el número de archivos de logs que tengas, te ahorras unos cuantos gigas que en un portátil vienen muy bien.

 *Quote:*   

> Por extensión a esto se podría decir lo mismo de syslog-ng, veo claro que tenga que estar instalado, es realmente útil, pero la configuración (que en mi caso no la he hecho) debería ser de lo más mínimo a la hora de tenerlo en un portátil.

 

Pues con una configuración estándar de una rotación cada semana y un histórico máximo de un mes será más que suficiente.

----------

## opotonil

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *opotonil wrote:*   PD: las de "news" no se para que son ya que a pesar de estar configurado en syslog-ng nunca han llegado a tener datos. 
> 
> Se utilizan para logs de servidores de noticias como por ejemplo net-nntp/inn

 

Nunca sabia si tomarmelo como news de un servidor de noticias o como news de algun tipo de noticia del sistema... pero ahora que me lo has dejado claro lo quitare del syslog-ng que en el portatil servidores de noticias pues como que no.

Como dice Coghan creo que esta es la pregunta correcta:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si te haces pregunta lo correcto sería, ¿necesito syslog en un portátil?. 
> 
> 

 

Por mi parte, ya sea en un portatil o en un servidor me gusta tener logs del sistema y si tengo logs que pueden aumentar de tamaño (por ejemplo los de samba se truncan ellos solos, bueno segun la configuracion de smb.conf) me gusta tener logrotate... lo que si me he planteado pero no he hecho es quitar syslog-ng del nivel "battery".

Salu2

----------

## esculapio

Al parecer tengo una falla en el hard del mother, en el puerto ethernet, una falla extraña por cierto ya pierdo conectividad y despues se bloquea y congela el sistema. Lo probé reinstalando todo sobre otro disco y me volvió a dar, asi que roté mi conexión a una placa ethernet pci y mi router (que funciona como ap) al hard que falla, que tiene poquito tráfico y se acabó el problema. Ahora puse a /var en una partición asi lo monitoreo más seguido e instalé el logrotate como aconsejaron. La corrupción en el sistema se ficheros era importante por tanto apagón manual. Falta que compruebe el disco mas a fondo cuando termine de pasar todo (espero un tiempo a ver que no me quede nada importante rezagado) haciendole un formateo completo.

----------

